# First Tren cycle- dosage advice please



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm currentley planning my first Tren E cycle and any tweeks and adjustments would be greatly appreciated.

First off a bit of history- I've run several sus and decca cycles and Test E Dbol cycles before and made good gains but now feel that a cutting cycle is what I need to tighten up the old torso. From what I'm led to believe running Tren only is a big no-no so going to run Test e alongside it, I've also heard good things about Masteron so would like to throw that in the mix too

Monday- 1 mil Test E, 1 mil Tren

Thursday- 1 mil Test E, 1 mil Masteron

I plan on running this for ten weeks before starting on hcg for 2 weeks then running a PCT of clomid and nolvadex for 4 weeks- I will also have some Caber and Arimidex at hand to counter any bad sides I may get from the Tren.

Does this look like a good cutting cycle or am I barking up the wrong tree, all advice and education on this matter will be greatly appreciated

Cheers - Hilly


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

will need info on mg/ml

cutting is very dependant on diet not just specific gear


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> will need info on mg/ml
> 
> cutting is very dependant on diet not just specific gear


Yeah sorry I forgot to mention I've cleaned up my diet taking on board plenty of protein and got rid of all un-needed carbs and fat.

I plan on taking 1 mil test (Monday and Thursday )

1 mil Tren(Monday)

1 mil Masteron(Thursday)

Any more info needed just ask


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

mg not mill

what dose is masteron


----------



## Beaker. (Feb 26, 2012)

Hilly140 said:


> Yeah sorry I forgot to mention I've cleaned up my diet taking on board plenty of protein and got rid of all un-needed carbs and fat.
> 
> I plan on taking 1 mil test (Monday and Thursday )
> 
> ...


Mate we need the mg/ml. Not the ml that your taking, it could be 100mg/ml or 500mg/ml if you understand me.

I wouldnt really run tren e for your first time on it, you dont know how you will respond to sides, some people experience terror and some dont so unless you want to suffer for a few weeks which i assume you dont then get tren ace as its out of the body in a few days as a pose to a few weeks.

Obviously you have to do ED or EOD injections with a shorter ester, but there are benefits that it kicks in faster, less HPTA shutdown etc.

Your right in saying running tren on its own, you would experience some awful limping problems down stairs if you know what i mean 

Test always as a base to cycles. Make sure that your test is higher/week than tren so you dont run into any problems.

Hope that helps


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Tren is liquid gold.

Do 150mg a week of Tren to start, alongside your usual doses of Test and Masteron. It works wonders even in small dosages. If you're happy with the sides and no bad reactions go ahead and double it.

The sides are quite hectic, I found myself raging one minute and then emotional the next. That being said, it's goodness in a bottle. I'm scared to do Tren again because I'm on medication for anxiety and to mix the two might be quite risky.

Good luck with your first Tren cycle. You'll love it


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry about the mg/mix up, I've not got the gear yet so uncertain but once I'm in possession of it( should be this week sometime)I will re-post

Defo with you on running Tren ace over Tren E for a first cycle, I've read that taking .25mg of Caber every 3 days will keep the Tren demons at bay but won't know how it will affect me till I'm on it,

Thanks for the no- noncence advice guys- looking forward to looking like granite


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Got the gear today- US Pharmatech

Tren ace - 75mg/ml

Masteron- 100mg/ml

Test E. - 250mg/ml

My plan is - Monday 250mg test/75mg Tren

Thursday 250mg test/75mg Tren

I would like some advice on how to mix the Masteron into the cycle and would I also be better off pinning the Tren every other day, bearing in mind this is my first pgo with Tren???


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like to make things complicated so if it was me just throw in a ml of Mast on both your jabs. Mast won't harm you!


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldnt run a long esther test with Tren Ace. Switch the Test E to Test P.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, he said in his top message he is running Tren E?


----------



## Olieboh (Mar 29, 2011)

If you can get hold of TTM, it will have everything your after in 1 shot. It's a blend of Trest E, Tren & Masteron 300mg/ml


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

As Olie says, that or 1Rip. Same blend. Shoot that twice a week!


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> I wouldnt run a long esther test with Tren Ace. Switch the Test E to Test P.


Could you elaborate on that please Reaper? I'm aware of the difference between long and short esters and ideally would run test prop with Tren ace but I'm only able to get hold of test E at the moment- would this cause any major problems??

And the TTM and Rip1 sound tailor made for my needs- I'll try square some away for next time round- thanks!


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good to hear that Chilisi as I intend to start it in the morning, I've got Adex on hand but have been told that the Masteron will keep any E in check


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hilly, as I understand, and I am only saying from what i've read as I havent run Tren yet (have some ready for next cycle tho) but have been doing as much reading as i can. Tren can be similar to Deca in terms of killing your sex drive and stopping you getting 'up', running a long esther test will mean you wont feel its effect on your libido until wk 4 at the earliest. Tren A is a short esther so it will be in your system quickly and its sides will also show up quickly.

I may be corrected on this and would be interested to hear what other have to say, but thats why i personally wouldnt recommend running Test E. Also, you will likely only be doing a short cycle with Tren A, maybe 6-8 weeks i would guess. Test E will only start to work by the time you are ready to come off.


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Reaper where are you getting the Tren A from? He said hes using Tren Enth...


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

But what you said is right, even when im matching the esters, I like to run Test both before and after I stop the tren.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

He said Tren E in his first post but then switched it to Tren A when he knew what he was actually getting delivered.

Come on OX, keep up mate!


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol my bad, I loose interest and skim read


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Fair enough. OP i would take Chilisi's advice on this one. I am sticking to running both tren and test short esthers but if he says no worries, then i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I'm going to run the Test E and Masteron together for the first 4 weeks then introduce the Tren in weeks 4- 12, I've heard Tren can be harsh so want to side with caution on this one , thanks for the input guys


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilly140 said:


> I think I'm going to run the Test E and Masteron together for the first 4 weeks then introduce the Tren in weeks 4- 12, I've heard Tren can be harsh so want to side with caution on this one , thanks for the input guys


How many cylcles have you done prior to this cycle. If you have never run tren before wouldn't it just be better to run the test e and tren and see how you react to the tren. Sometimes it's best to keep things simple.


----------



## Hilly140 (Feb 27, 2012)

On it!

I was intending to just run with the Test E and Masteron for the first 4 weeks but at the last minute put 75mg of Tren into the syringe as well lol sometimes you just got to roll with it


----------

